# Gatherer DB



## Chronon (25. November 2007)

Hi, kennt jmd von euch eine Seite wo man eine recht gute Gatherer Datenbank laden kann? 
Bitte eine wo Vorkommen drauf sind.


----------



## Pomela (26. November 2007)

www.gathereraddon.com


----------



## Chronon (26. November 2007)

ah thx letztes ma wo ich geguckt hab war die down


----------



## Psytis (26. November 2007)

ich hab mir nur ein paar cartographer addons installiert (mining, fishing und so zeug) und ich hatte alle erze angezeigt. andere sammelberufe hab ich nicht und fürs angeln habens glaub ich keine DB, aber da hab ich eh schon selber recht viele gefunden.


----------

